# heels and work



## lovemichelle (Nov 16, 2005)

working in 3 and a half inch heels all day on your feet is killer. i honestly can not walk. none of my shoes are good to work in. even the flats i bought hurt.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_working in 3 and a half inch heels all day on your feet is killer. i honestly can not walk. none of my shoes are good to work in. even the flats i bought hurt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you work retail? All shoes hurt when you stand all day..


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm tall so tend to stop at 2½" heels - usually knee high boots rather than pumps/courts to be honest.  I can wear them all day and walk miles without being uncomfortable.  I imagine that standing around is much more of a problem than walking a lot though.  Have you tried gel insoles?


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 16, 2005)

i never thought of insoles. thanks. and yeah i do work retail and today was a HUGE sale. I didn't get lunch or a break in 6 hours.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_i never thought of insoles. thanks. and yeah i do work retail and today was a HUGE sale. I didn't get lunch or a break in 6 hours._

 
I know exactly how you feel, I work in a department store and stand all day too. I think the gel insoles are a great idea. Also I have found that if you wear shoes with a small platform in the front, instead of a completely flat front (of the sole I mean) the balls of your feet don't feel as sore.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 16, 2005)

ohhh i'd love to wear heels all day long! i love heels and they don't hurt my feet at all!! i remeber a couple of months ago, our school had our school dance thingy and i wore my shoes dancing all night long, and still had them on throughout the whole of the after party which lasted till 10 am the next morning! my feet didn't really hurt that bad! i love my heels


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 16, 2005)

True, all shoes hurt when you stand all day. In my experience, when you are accustomed to wearing heels, flats are uncomfortable. I'm an assistant in a large office, I sometimes have to walk around alot, so I purchased shoes with about a 1" rubber heel (similar style to the ones below, but by Reaction). OK, i purchased 3 pairs of the same shoe in 3 colors, black, red and teal.





http://store.nordstrom.com/product/product.asp?styleid=2875585&category=2376778~23728  08~2372904~2376184&PrevStyleID=2877399&NextStyleID  =2871282

Gel insoles feel really good, and wearing platforms also eases the pain (I'm not sure if these are still fashionable, I rarely see someone here in NY wearing them).


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 16, 2005)

cute shoes! i agree, if your feet hurt from heels get insoles or those funny bumpy things you stick on the heel of the shoe (the inside bit) and it stops your foot from feeling so much pain or something......


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_ohhh i'd love to wear heels all day long! i love heels and they don't hurt my feet at all!! i remeber a couple of months ago, our school had our school dance thingy and i wore my shoes dancing all night long, and still had them on throughout the whole of the after party which lasted till 10 am the next morning! my feet didn't really hurt that bad! i love my heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah they are fine if your moving around, but standing in one little area kills you.

there are like bubbles on my toes and i cant walk normally. i got the insoles, but my feet are too swollen for the shoes.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

Feet tend to swell when you stand up for long periods because the calf muscles aren't constantly relaxing and contracting.  It is this muscular action that actually pumps blood back up into the torso rather than the action of the heart and it is aided by one-way valves in the leg veins.  When these valves fail you end up with varicose veins.

You can reduce the swelling by wearing support hose - the sort you can buy for flying is a good bet and by exercising your calf muscles as you stand still by tensing and releasing them.  If there is enough room inside your shoes then wiggling your toes works well too.  You just need to do something to stop fluid accumulating in the feet due to the combination of gravity and inadequate venous return.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 17, 2005)

If you can, I would definitely invest in a pair of Easy Spirits. I know some people associate them with being granny shoes, but they are some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn (and I stand all day as well). The styles seem to be getting better too. I wear these shoes to work, and then wear my 'normal' shoes out and about.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_If you can, I would definitely invest in a pair of Easy Spirits. I know some people associate them with being granny shoes, but they are some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn (and I stand all day as well). The styles seem to be getting better too. I wear these shoes to work, and then wear my 'normal' shoes out and about._

 
i actaully went to payless before work and got some flat shoes. they are very comfy. once the swelling in my feet go down they will be perfect. everyone told me how much they loved the heels, but they were happy i changed my mind because my feet would get messed up.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

That sounds like the very best solution.  You may still want to try the gel insoles when the swelling has gone down.


----------



## Isis (Nov 18, 2005)

I used to work retail on marble floors & wood floors all day in 3 1/2" - 4" stilletto heels for several years as a manager so I NEVER got to sit down. My feet have never hurt. But then again, I'm very picky about them too, in brand and construction. No pointed toes! Then my feet would be in pain.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I used to work retail on marble floors & wood floors all day in 3 1/2" - 4" stilletto heels for several years as a manager so I NEVER got to sit down. My feet have never hurt. But then again, I'm very picky about them too, in brand and construction. No pointed toes! Then my feet would be in pain._

 
yeah you were moving around. i didnt get to move. i was in one little area for 6 hours straight. no break, no lunch.

if i was walking around i would have been fine.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Nov 20, 2005)

I work retail (in a shoe boutique!!) and I have to wear 3 1/2 to 4 inch stilettos everyday.  The quality of construction is the number one key to having a somewhat comfortable pump.  Of course after working for 8 hours in a 4 inch pump, your feet are going to hurt.  But I always cringe when I sell an $80 pump to someone because I KNOW their feet are going to kill them.  I just sit there thinking, "I may have paid $300 for my shoes, but at least my feet will not hurt and I'll be able to wear these shoes for much much much longer than you'll wear those."  The best way to gauge how well a shoe is made is to cut the retail price in half.  For instance, a $52 pair of Chinese Laundry Spicy pumps only cost about $20 to manufacture.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

for me, its always the balls of my feet that hurt in heels. gel insoles are great. I remember in middle school all the girls dressed up for the chorus concerts and wore heels so I had to as well or else I would have been significantly shorter than people around me who were usually my height - standing made me ankles and knees burn. I imagine 6 hours for you must have been very difficult!


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm an instructor, so I'm on my feet quite often.  I found aerosoles and kenneth cole shoes to be awesome; they're stylish and comfy!


----------



## kat121085 (Nov 28, 2005)

I also like Aerosoles and if you still want height you could try wedge heeled shoes that are in style.  I find they are sometimes more comfortable than flats but you aren't wobbling around on a skinny heel.  You have more support and don't have to try to keep your balance.


----------



## Jolly (Dec 14, 2005)

I more comfortable with  2 inch heels otherwise my feet will hurt.


----------



## Peaches (Dec 16, 2005)

Wedges are heaps comfy. 

I used to bartend & even wearing flats all night killed my feet. I just wear havs everywhere now (except work... small heels)


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I know that girls where heels to school (wtf) and they always walk like they have a stick up their ass.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 15, 2006)

lol... i dont think other than 1 pair of sandals, I even have any flats lol...  All I own are heels lol...

I dunno if i'm just used to em, but my feet never hurt...  Always rocking at least 3"! lol...


----------

